# Hunting > The Magazine >  THE FAMOUS GREY STEEL FEST

## baldbob

MAY 26-27 2012

GREG SAID HES GONNA SHOW US HOW HE CAN HIT THE 2500YD PLATE :Thumbsup: 

SOMEONE TO HELP ME DO RANGE MAINTANANCE ON THE FRIDAY BE GOOD..
SPRING HAS MADE THINGS GROW AND SOMEONE HAS TO PAINT THE CLOSE TARGETS....

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> MAY 26-27 2012
> 
> GREG SAID HES GONNA SHOW US HOW HE CAN HIT THE 2500YD PLATE
> 
> SOMEONE TO HELP ME DO RANGE MAINTANANCE ON THE FRIDAY BE GOOD..
> SPRING HAS MADE THINGS GROW AND SOMEONE HAS TO PAINT THE CLOSE TARGETS....


Which Greg was this ????  :ORLY: 

You set the target up & I will try to hit it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

> MAY 26-27 2012
> 
> GREG SAID HES GONNA SHOW US HOW HE CAN HIT THE 2500YD PLATE
> 
> SOMEONE TO HELP ME DO RANGE MAINTANANCE ON THE FRIDAY BE GOOD..
> SPRING HAS MADE THINGS GROW AND SOMEONE HAS TO PAINT THE CLOSE TARGETS....



Do i be the dumb over keen fuck again an paint the front faces? :15 8 212: 

Thats the weekend after we get back?

----------


## veitnamcam

> MAY 26-27 2012
> 
> GREG SAID HES GONNA SHOW US HOW HE CAN HIT THE *2500YD* PLATE
> 
> SOMEONE TO HELP ME DO RANGE MAINTANANCE ON THE FRIDAY BE GOOD..
> SPRING HAS MADE THINGS GROW AND SOMEONE HAS TO PAINT THE CLOSE TARGETS....


Il bring a protractor.MOA aint gonna cut it!  :Grin: 

Seriously tho I'm keen always fun and a few laughs i will have to see how those dates fit

----------


## baldbob

Its the weekend after the thar shoot guys.....

Greg we know you'll try, and we respect you for that :Grin:

----------


## tonka

If i an up that way i would like to come?
thankyou tonka

----------


## baldbob

all are welcome.... We will most likely include the darkside too :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> all are welcome.... We will most likely include the darkside too


It matters not from where they come, just that they show up !!!!!......... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## R93

Fuk! I am just down the road and you boys always have shoots when I am not around? I am in my block for the 6th period. 
Ok, be honest, is it my hygene or just my general appearence?

----------


## baldbob

Sorry Dave we just dont have the resources to provide everyone with gas masks

----------


## R93

> Sorry Dave we just dont have the resources to provide everyone with gas masks


So it is my infrequent hygene regieme?
I will scrub up for the nxt one  :Thumbsup: 
what are you doing home I thought you and abe were on yer way? PM sent.

----------


## baldbob

Tonight? tomorro? This is Abe we talkin bout....

----------


## R93

> Tonight? tomorro? This is Abe we talkin bout....


True that! He will be scrubbing up for ya! If ya got half a day come down and shoot this rifle for me and see if it is the pills.

----------


## tui_man2

> Tonight? tomorro? This is Abe we talkin bout....


Hey!!! im hear an can hear you 2 :Omg:  old buggers

----------


## baldbob

Dis someone say something?

----------


## tui_man2

thats was the wind

no one has offered to paint the front :O O:

----------


## veitnamcam

If I can make it Il paint em(to 1140 Greg can paint the others i wont be hittin em :Grin: )

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> If I can make it Il paint em(to 1140 Greg can paint the others i wont be hittin em)


I normally take my own & set them up........ :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I normally take my own & set them up........


True

----------


## R93

> I normally take my own & set them up........


One of those kids eh? Plays with his own friggin ball  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Hey!!! im hear an can hear you 2 old buggers


Who you calling old? Last time I seen you you looked pretty haggared from plenty of late nights working on TuiMan Cans

----------


## baldbob

> I normally take my own & set them up........


then he commits to turning ours to fukn cheese status lol....

Still cant get over you lettn rip on my new plate at 100.... hows a stunned mullet look?

----------


## Munsey

What type of plates do you need I'll keep my ear to the ground , always at engineers and scrap dealers . Or are they plentiful ?. Not into LR shooting , was just interested in having a look one day .

----------


## 7mmsaum

> What type of plates do you need I'll keep my ear to the ground , always at engineers and scrap dealers . Or are they plentiful ?. Not into LR shooting , was just interested in having a look one day .


Careful Munsey, a brief encounters indelible.....

Initially fondness develops for Senderos, Snipershide optics reviews and Longrangehunting.com projectile/powder info, you'll find austargets.com interesting and 6mmbr your homepage, late nights stretch out in front of you researching BC's and neck tensions, as will a concentricity and repeatability infatuation, your friends start talking in MOA and FTLBS of energy, you build a rifle taller than yourself, and cant becomes important to you, from then on it starts to get better, well thats what my therapist promised, tricyclic pills helped but it came back...

----------


## distant stalker

Dam thats the day I leave for the states (and the wifes birthday :Omg: ) as you can imagine shes pretty happy with me....haha

----------


## baldbob

Oh yea im goin stewart island and yada yada.... So we gunna do it anuva time like end of june...... Besides didnt think anyone liked us and wanted to be seen in public with a morange an a fat guy from the coast..... But yea seriously there was no interest in this....

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Oh yea im goin stewart island and yada yada.... So we gunna do it anuva time like end of june...... Besides didnt think anyone liked us and wanted to be seen in public with a morange an a fat guy from the coast..... But yea seriously there was no interest in this....


Thats a shame........not unexpected though  :ORLY:

----------


## R93

> Oh yea im goin stewart island and yada yada.... So we gunna do it anuva time like end of june...... Besides didnt think anyone liked us and wanted to be seen in public with a morange an a fat guy from the coast..... But yea seriously there was no interest in this....


I hate to admitt it publicly but I like you 2 bogans. Shooting with yous is a riot because it reminds me of a battalion small arms fire mission :Psmiley:

----------

